# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Norme midi  autre format

## Mika le Viking

Bonjour,
j'aimerai connaitre un logiciel sous xp qui per met d'importer des fichiers midi sous un autre format (aiff ou mp3 par ex) afin d'obtenir le vrai son des instru pour me faire une ide de mon travail musical.

merci

+++++++++

----------


## FraK

DBPowerAmp (pas sur)
sinon FLStudios, ou encore Live!

----------


## Mika le Viking

Merci pour ta rponse.
Mais attention, en fait je t'explique comment je procde. Je fait mes tablatures avec guitar pro 4, ensuite je les exporte sous format MIDI. Mais le son est vraiment pas terrible. Donc, j'aimerai obtenir vraiment le vrai son des instru. T'es sur que sa marche avec l'un des trois logiciels que tu m'a donn ?

----------


## Mika le Viking

re !!!
j'ai tlcharger FL Studio en version demo. mais quand j'ouvre un fichier MIDI, et que quand je met play, j'entends rien. que se passe t il ???

----------


## toucanet

Bonjour.

Pour transformer des fichiers midi en audio (AIF), j'utilise QuickTime.
Ce logiciel est compatible Mac et PC, mais je crois qu'il faut la version Pro qui est payante.

----------

